# Hiring out Christmas parade advertising



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I was thinking this weekend that I would like to take our mini horse and cart to several Christmas parades this year. He's gorgeous and well trained. It seems like a potential way to earn a little extra money by agreeing to advertise a local business with a banner on the back of the cart and we could throw out candy or whatever for the business as we go (my kids could help with this).

Anyone have any thoughts on this or what to charge? What would be the best way to attract advertisers?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Other than making sure I was covered for liability, this is a WONDERFUL idea!!!!

I would think I would start at the $75 and up range...I don't think you are going to get rich doing this...but what do I know? People will pay crazy prices for stuff like this. 

Of course, I generally make the mistake of pricing stuff at what I would want to pay, not what something is really worth!!!!

Good luck with your venture!!!!!!


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement! I was thinking more like $100. I'm just going to do 3 local parades so the gas shouldn't be more than $15 round trip. They would need to provide their own banner which they could get cheaply enough from Vista Print.
Now to figure out who to target. I'm thinking of just a little flyer with a photo of the horse and cart with pricing.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think $100 is more than reasonable, and probably more depending on your area. Of course, a big city market would command higher money.

Can I share an idea for you?

You _might_ be able to charge more if you spent an hour after the parade at their shop so kids could pet your horse...maybe another $25 or so for the additional hour?

One advertising idea..."We may be small (referring to the horse), but our service/selection is BIG".

Go get 'em!!!!!


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh and you could have a digital camera and the kids could have their picture taken with the pony for a small fee. You could email the pics to the parents, no need to print them right there.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks so much for the additional ideas! They're great. This looks like it might turn out to be a pretty good plan.


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

I just want to congratulate you on your way of thinking! I love it when people think of creative (and legal) ways of making extra money!!! Best of luck to you, you have gotten some great tips!

Ifi


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Is the pony and cart big enough to give rides? Another idea. If there is a theme route through the town or area that you could give rides through, or in a local park or whatever. The town I lived in had a famous person in its history and someone with a full size horse and surry (sp) gave rides during the christmas season, through the historic area. I lived on that route so they went by my house.

With a pony, maybe something just for kids with kid appeal. 

I like the idea of photos of the kids and the pony.


----------

